# Trivia 1/3



## luckytrim (Jan 3, 2020)

trivia 1/3
DID YOU KNOW ...
More people in the world have learned English as a second  language than
there are native English speakers.


1. Which Hostess product turned 72 years old in  2002?
2. What movie tells the true-life story of boxer Jake  LaMotta?
3. What did Ozzie Nelson and Harriet Hilliard, his wife, do  before "The
Adventures of Ozzie and Harriet" on American  television?
4. In the USA, if you have a c-note and spend a sawbuck, how  much money do
you have left?
5. What's the only country to not have a four sided  flag?
6. Strange Words are These ; DYSCALCULIA ...
  a. - Abnormal buildup on teeth
  b. - Make the wrong decision
  c. - Trouble learning math
  d. - Another made-up word !
7. Name That Tune ...
I was born in the wagon of a travellin' show,
My mama used to dance for the money they'd throw.
Papa would do whatever he could,
Preach a little gospel,
Sell a couple bottles of Doctor Good."
8. If you wanted to run for your party's nomination for the  Presidency of 
the United States in 2012, which two states would you campaign  in for an 
early start?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
You play first in Scrabble with the word "zoo".  Your score is  12 ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Twinkie
2. 'Raging Bull'
3. Bandleader and singer
4. Ninety Bucks
5. Nepal
6. - c
7. Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves
8. Iowa & New Hampshire

CRAP !!
Your score is 24 !
The tiles score as follows: Z=10, O=1, and O=1. The opening  play is always
on the center pink square, and scores double. Scrabble was  invented in 1938
by architect Alfred Butts.


----------

